# How to drain laptop battery



## Ilovegraphics14 (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys my laptop battery has been acting very innacurate and has been not holding as much charge as it used to be (its 2 years old). And I just downloaded Notebook Hardware Control and it says my battery wear level is 37%. How do I keep it healthier and how to get that number lower? Also how can I COMPLETLEY Discharge my battery and then recharge it and how long should I do it for? Also when my charger indicator light isnt on does that mean its not charging? :4-dontkno :4-dontkno:sigh:


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, a pedantic way of ensuring good laptop battery life is not to have the battery in your laptop when using it whilst plugged into the mains and you are using it. never use the laptop whilst the battery is charging and drain it completely. The easiest way is just to keep the laptop on. When it turns off itself, turn it back on and let it turn itself off again.

You shouldn't truly drain the battery to absolute zero.


----------

